# Brandy Wharf New Year Rally 2008



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Arranged a deal at Brandy Wharf again... £10 per night from the 28th Dec til the 1st Jan. Owners don't mind if you want to stay on longer, just let me know.

No need to book with the site, just stick your name down on the attendees list on the rally page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=130


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Brandy Wharf*

Greetings,

Shane are there any arrangements for food this year, is the pub room available again?

Has that dog left home yet?

Could be a possibility.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont know about the dog!

We have plan A, which is the pub... which is def open everynight apart from new year... although when he's had time to mull it over, he'll prob open for us... no one could pass off the chance of earning money!

Plan B is to strap artona and me together (our awnings that is...) and put the safari room ends on... making a big sheltered space for us to hang out. Put a few heaters in there and we should be grand!

Plan C - We all hang out in your motorhome Peter... :lol:

As for food... im not sure about taking it to the pub, the landlord wasnt there last year and so it was ok. But he's there this year and I hear he's a bit funny about taking food in... he likes people to order his. Could maybe have some snacks. OR have some food before we go over to the pub.

Put all idea's in a hat... im more than happy for people to help out, it was stressful for me last year!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
 Have added our names to the list,how do I confirm?
If anything like last year we will have a great time whatever arrangements are made for food,drink and socialising.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terry and Pat

Thats great, Shona will be pleased. She was only asking me the other day if I had from you


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Shane,
> Have added our names to the list,how do I confirm?
> If anything like last year we will have a great time whatever arrangements are made for food,drink and socialising.
> Terry and Pat.


Terry and Pat

It's so nice to hear from you and even better that your coming at New Year!

I've confirmed you.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Thanks for confirming us for the New Year rally,we are looking forward to meeting up with old friends.
Terry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Shane,

Due to the usual getting in the way (w*rk), I won't be coming in the van, but as it's on my patch, I'll no doubt be dropping in for some liquid refreshment. Maybe James (jp) will tip up too.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

asprn said:


> Shane,
> 
> Due to the usual getting in the way (w*rk), I won't be coming in the van, but as it's on my patch, I'll no doubt be dropping in for some liquid refreshment. Maybe James (jp) will tip up too.
> 
> Dougie.


Always a pleasure to see the local boys in blue. :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Always a pleasure to see the local boys in blue


Not what you said on Saturday night in the back of the van.

:drinking:


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Brandy Wharf*

Hi Shane

Wendy and I would like to come along to this meetb but we can't confirm for sure until early next month. We were at southport and enjoyed that one, so yours must be good as well!!

Look forward to confirming soon.

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok Patrick... just let me know as soon as poss, because if you can't make it, someone else can fill your place.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Brandy Wharf*

Greetings,

Could you please confirm me for the Brandy Wharf rally.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Done Peter


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane, could you please put us down as first reserve on the list should anyone drop out, cheers 
MnD


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Please put us number 2 on the reserve list.
Dunc


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> Please put us number 2 on the reserve list.
> Dunc


You can stay at ours if you don't get to go.  I'm sure I can find a few jobs on the Rexair to save you from boredom....

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

I can see the list of proposed attendees but I wonder if you have a list of definates. Last year we arranged food etc, what are we planning this year.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> I can see the list of proposed attendees but I wonder if you have a list of definates. Last year we arranged food etc, what are we planning this year.
> 
> stew


This year so far nothing is planned, apart from visiting the cider house every night...  If someone would like to take charge organising something, they may...

Good point about finding out who's def coming... maybe I should email everyone??

I have a list of 3 people who are standing by for people to drop out.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think to be fair and allow for others that definately would really like to go, I'd better say we are dropping out and our reserved spot is free. It looks like the relez have other ideas about our time usage over the holidays, so another time maybe?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Lbusdriver said:


> I think to be fair and allow for others that definately would really like to go, I'd better say we are dropping out and our reserved spot is free. It looks like the relez have other ideas about our time usage over the holidays, so another time maybe?


Thank you Vivvy for letting me know, i'll get you removed and reserve one (Mandy and Dave) in your place.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane, due to the uncertainty of a place becoming available for us at Randy Dwarf, and the new year fast approaching, we have booked to attend another venue, ..thanks for thinking of us  

Duncan is No. 2 on the list

MnD


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Shane, due to the uncertainty of a place becoming available for us at Randy Dwarf, and the new year fast approaching, we have booked to attend another venue, ..thanks for thinking of us
> 
> Duncan is No. 2 on the list
> 
> MnD


Thanks for letting me know... We'll miss ya's!

Duncan and Chris are now attending.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We'll be there :lol: 

Thanks MandynDave ,hope you enjoy where ever you go


Chris


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*New Year Meet*

Hi Snelly

I am really sorry.... I can't get all family members to agree what is happening for sure between Xmas and New Year.

Reluctantly we have to give up on plans to join you, truly sorry. Whoever takes our place I am sure will be pleased.

Soz.. Next meet hopefully


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: New Year Meet*



seaviews2 said:


> Hi Snelly
> 
> I am really sorry.... I can't get all family members to agree what is happening for sure between Xmas and New Year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know, you have been removed.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well it looks as though we will be attending our first rally. Looking forward to it exept we will not be able to arrive until Sunday morning due to Gill's work commitments. 

Forgot to ask will Rolo our Labrador be welcome too?

Richard...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dogs are more than welcome... the site owner has dogs himself and is really laid back. We'll be bringing our two.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Do you know if the Cider house will be open on new years eve?
If not do you still plan to park next to Stewart and make a room with your awnings for us to have a drink together to see in the new year?
If it is the second option we could all bring some nibbles to go with the drinks.

Terry.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Shane,
> Do you know if the Cider house will be open on new years eve?
> If not do you still plan to park next to Stewart and make a room with your awnings for us to have a drink together to see in the new year?
> If it is the second option we could all bring some nibbles to go with the drinks.
> ...


Hi Terry

The cider house is definetly open on the evenings running up to new year, but the landlord was unsure whether he was opening new year eve. I think once he see's how many of us come on an evening, the pound signs will light up and the door will be open for new years eve.

But if it doesn't, we are still joining Artona's awning to mine, so make somewhere to sit.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

One space has become available.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Year*

Hi

I am working for part of the New Year but might be able to manage a one night stand. If you have no other takers, I will get back to you.

Russell

PS - e could make this an "installing a second TV station in Russell's swift" themed meet! LOL


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Be nice to see you again. What station are you currently getting - BBC1 or ITV :lol: 


stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Looking forward to seeing you all at Brandy Wharf, we should be there on Saturday the 29th, we had a great time last year.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to see that Catherine and Steve can\t come to Brandy Wharf, is there any news re-their motorhome?

Terry.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya we are probably looking to go away with Sonesta for NY but would need 2 pitches.........if anything else comes up let me know.
Thanks Nette


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

Is there any chance of 2 pitches? I see my best friend Briarose has asked the very same question but as there is no reply as yet I thought I would ask too lol!  If there are any pitches left we would like 2 next to one another if at all possible.

I know the meet is probably full now and I appreciate it is rather near to the event but we would love to meet you all and as we only live in Skeggy it would be ideal.

Anyway, let us know one way or another and if you can fit us both on we would love to come and join you all!
*
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*

Sue


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is there any chance of 2 pitches? I see my best friend Briarose has asked the very same question but as there is no reply as yet I thought I would ask too lol!  If there are any pitches left we would like 2 next to one another if at all possible.
> 
> ...


I dare not push our luck Sue. If one person drops out, then its no problem. I've reduced the number of atendee's so that you and your friend are next in line.

I'll try and see who's unconfirmed and contact them today to check they are still coming. If your reading this and you not yet confirmed, please post or pm me!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Snelly,

Thanks for getting back to me and don't worry - we completely understand that you can only fit so many on. But Yes, if an extra 2 pitches do come up then we would love to join you all, cos it sure sounds like you had some fun and laughter last year. 

Will leave it with you and whatever happens I hope you all have a brilliant time.

Sue x


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Snelly,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me and don't worry - we completely understand that you can only fit so many on. But Yes, if an extra 2 pitches do come up then we would love to join you all, cos it sure sounds like you had some fun and laughter last year.
> 
> ...


Sue

You and your friend are ok to come now, we've had two spaces come up... please pm or email you and your friends username, name, phone number, mh reg, email address.

Thanks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Shane I have just PM you mine and Sonesta's reg and phone numbers can you just confirm that it is hardstanding.

Also what are the plans for NY food drink etc so that we can be prepared :wink: many thanks and hopefully looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the info, I've added you to the list.

The park is 85% grass. There is an area of hard standing, which we try to get everyone onto. Although you may find you only get your front driving wheels on it and the back end may be on grass. This is because the hardstanding isn't big enough for 12 mh's including 3 rv's, as it is a large patch rather than seperate pitches. Some people may find themselves parked on the access road too. Just the nature of the beast im afraid. Good news is everyone is together and last year a good time was had by all and no one got stuck even though it was horrible weather all week!

For those wanting a site with seperate hardstanding pitches, Bainland at Woodhall Spa is open, £35+ a night.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Shane I will check with Sonesta ref the hardstanding as they have a large twin axle and she asked me to check on that.

Is there any electric or just self sufficient ?

By the way if anyone is thinking of Woodhall it is very nice we were there a couple of NYs ago but I must admit I think the price is a bit steep esp as they charge extra on top for dogs as well.

Unless that is including a NY Eve party ?

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Thanks Shane I will check with Sonesta ref the hardstanding as they have a large twin axle and she asked me to check on that.
> 
> Is there any electric or just self sufficient ?
> 
> ...


We have electric.

Woodhall Spa's lovely, really is a shame about the price otherwise I would of prob picked it as the rally location. But as you said, they charge for everything and don't give any group discounts... they really are tight!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks that brilliant we are looking forward to it, esp as Sonesta and I both have horrible colds right now which I must admit is spoiling Xmas a little bit for me this year...........just going to dose up again on the Beechams and keeping my fingers crossed that when we are over the colds Hubbies don't catch them for NY.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

ONE MORE SLEEP!!! WOO HOO!!!

We havent been away for about 2 months, so im looking forward to getting away. I'll be there early tomorrow morning (about 10am), please try to arrive some time after 11am if possible.

Any problems or enquiries about this rally, you can PM me on here or Email shane (at) snellyvision.co.uk or phone me on 01472 238 287 or 07842 120 170


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Randy Wharf*

Greetings,

We should be there on Saturday morning Shane unless I can finish my tasks today (does not seem likely at present as I have to go the dentist now to have a repair on a broken tooth) so it is possible that we could get there Friday later on.

Looking forward to it as we have not been away for about two months now and it will be our last trip.

Is pub definitely open for the duration? and is food on the go?

Also give me a chance to try the new Tom Tom, see if it gets me there!! (mind you I have been going there for years so we should not have a problem)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> I'll be there early tomorrow morning (about 10am), please try to arrive some time after 11am if possible


I won't unfortunately be able to provide a presidential blue-light visitation this year due to being off, but Mags & I might drop in at some point. It's Mags' birthday tomorrow, so I'm doing some late and desperate head-scratching... 

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi folks

I just rang the Cider Centre, they have other plans for new years eve and thus unfortunetly won't be opening. But don't worry, there is a plan B in the form of our own party room (Artona and my safari awnings zipped together).


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

asprn said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there early tomorrow morning (about 10am), please try to arrive some time after 11am if possible
> ...


It would be lovely to see you both.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We will chuck some tables in the belly locker , we could even bring the red marquee ( 2.5m x 5m )
We are going today 

Let me know asap

Chris 

Dougie , how about a 39' quad slide , even i would suffer one of those for my birthday. :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

damondunc said:


> We will chuck some tables in the belly locker , we could even bring the red marquee ( 2.5m x 5m )
> We are going today
> 
> Let me know asap
> ...


Tables - Good

Marquee - mmm, how robust is it, the wind ruined the one last year


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> Dougie , how about a 39' quad slide


Chris,

Just the job. Can you get Duncan to order one with his next shipment please, and I'll pay him later when I see him.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im trying to get hold of a small propane space heater... if anyone has one, please speak up.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

will put tables in
Marquee is one we used for shows before we got the trailer, it is not a party tent 

Dougie ,just for you Dunc will go over personally and drive one back --- maybe a bit late for the birthday party though  

Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya I think we will be arriving on Friday if that is ok, as Sonesta has to drive her daughter back to Leeds tomorrow.

Is there a list of anything needed ?

We have a table that is fairly big (one of those that roll up and pack away in a bag) and I know Sonesta has one too.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

A table would be a good thing to bring, thanks.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Has anyone got a large groundsheet? I have one big enough for half the job... need another bit, prob 5m x 2m.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I meant we are coming on Saturday not Friday I am lost with days this week.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im trying to get hold of a small propane space heater... if anyone has one, please speak up.


Hi Shane, we brought one with us last year, but didn't get used.

We don't have the MH back yet, to do anything with, especially this New Year's eve. 

Have a good time, and a Happy New Year, when it comes.

J & R.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*new year at brandy wharf*

got here about 2.45, all on our own,may have to and drown our sorrows over the pub,the only universal problem solver 'more beer'. Site owner looks exactly the same as last year, only thing thats different is his day van is white instead of a algae green. Very nice guy though always makes you feel welcome, ground a lot firmer than last year.
See you all tomorrow.Dunc and Chris.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Looking foward to this as it's our first every rally!

We wont be able to get there untill Sunday lunch time (wifes got to work Saturday night) so keeps up a place Shane.

Is there out I can bring? (apart from beer and snax etc...)

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Year rally*

Hi

I can't stay over but will be calling in for a cuppa or ten.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Looking foward to this as it's our first every rally!
> 
> We wont be able to get there untill Sunday lunch time (wifes got to work Saturday night) so keeps up a place Shane.
> 
> ...


Richard

There's plenty of room mate... although you may be on the outskirts of the pack if arriving Sunday.

If you have an old bit of carpet or groundsheet... bring that!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Vans packed ready for the off tomorrow,should see you about lunchtime.

Looking foward to a great weekend.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: new year at brandy wharf*



damondunc said:


> got here about 2.45, all on our own


Wish I'd read this earlier. I'd have brought over the Rexhall for you to take the tyres off & change the stupid short valves with decent long ones (extenders aren't possible with the existing valves).

Instead, I've had to endure Snelly, Artona & their respective and delightful better halves & little 'un, consuming even more food & drink & putting the world to rights.  I hope you all feel the global difference in the morning....

Bacon & eggs are promised in around 7 hours. Mmm.... bacon & eggs.... mmm....

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: new year at brandy wharf*



asprn said:


> Instead, I've had to endure Snelly, Artona & their respective and delightful better halves & little 'un, consuming even more food & drink & putting the world to rights.  I hope you all feel the global difference in the morning....


Well I feel the world's a better place to live now, with my full belly and empty brain. 

Well im up and about to make my way over to the RV for the 2 mile drive to Brandy Wharf. As per last year, the wind has made an appearance in this neck of the woods. Good to hear from Duncan that the ground is quite firm though. I'll see you all later on. Any probs, my phone numbers are on this thread somewhere.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning peeps.
I drove our dayvan over yesterday and it was my first time on the motorway 8O ,but i found the wind quite scary ,hope it is calmer on the way home next year :wink: 

We will have the kettle on Snelly 

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

see u about 10 ish

forget the kettle, have the fridge on... mines a cold juice.


----------

